# anyone else offended by PF anti body builders campaign?



## Crank (Jan 5, 2011)

Planet Fitness is spending Millions on ads that make ALL body builders look RETARDED!!! yet they are the 'judgement free zone'?!


see for urself. 

YouTube - Muscular Man Boobs Scare Up Planet Fitness Membership
YouTube - Bunny ears

YouTube - This guy certainly has a one track mind...

im not amused....

they want the un dedicated people and tell everyone thats serious about health they are stupid and not welcome?!

i left them a comment on their FB and of course was quickly deleted lmao. but 5 peeps liked it before they caught it


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2011)

YouTube - Boycott Planet Fitness!


----------



## ROID (Jan 5, 2011)

lol..

BANG BANG


----------



## Life (Jan 5, 2011)

I think the shit is hilarious. I don't care what they do I wouldn't work out in their gym in the first place. If they want to underestimate "bodybuilders" fine. I don't care. Underestimate me, be it mentally, physically, athletically. It doesn't matter, I can school you in all three.


----------



## Crank (Jan 5, 2011)

maybe its because of this jackwagon YouTube - Guy Loses It At The Gym And Has A Roid Rage Tantrum


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 5, 2011)

"I lift things up and put them down". I thought it was funny but I'm not nearly that big and I can see why people would be offended. People tend to like to take shots at the meatheads but it's generally the unfit people that have a fraction of the dedication to live a healthy lifestyle that bb'ers choose to live. Seriously, ads prize people drinking and being a drunk but people who dedicate themselves by training hard and dieting are outkast? What a world we live in?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

Planet Fitness is for Donut-Punchers


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 5, 2011)

yes, ive seen many of these videos and i would personally like to meet whoever decided to make these commercials...scream my head off, rip off his dick and making him choke on his own penis


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

Fuck PF.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 5, 2011)

YouTube - Lunk Heads need not apply at Planet Fitness


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

All not bigs should be forced to workout at "Curves".


----------



## Crank (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks for the negative rep point mr fantastico.....

what purpose do i deserve negative feedback for? 

grow up


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> All not bigs should be forced to workout at "Curves".


 

X2   I hope every PF burns to the ground


----------



## GMO (Jan 5, 2011)

ROID said:


> lol..
> 
> BANG BANG




No doubt...that was some funny shit.  I'm gonna try that tomorrow BANG, BANG, BANG, BANG, BANG, BIOTCHES!!!


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

Fitness fags like to hate on bodybuilders because they are like people running on a treadmill, no matter how much they train they always look like the same pussies as always, they hate on bodybuilders because bbs actually get somewhere, always getting better and reaching new goals.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

Shouldn't be called planet fitness, it should be called planet pussies.


----------



## buck (Jan 5, 2011)

PF sucks.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

I read this comment on a planet fitness video on you tube... so true

"If they discriminate bodybuilders, then they truly oppress powerlifter, olympic lifters and other real athletes. Just great that such branches as﻿ Planet Fitness reveals itself as the pussy it really is, designed for 40 year old women who want to sit in their thigh machine doing 30 reps while reading a novel in order to feel better about going home and eat 4000k calories of ice cream."


----------



## persianprince23 (Jan 5, 2011)

wow i am appaled by planet fitness for even sterotyping there gym with a bunch of scrawny skinny people with no knowledge of lifting or nutrition not to mention everything is purple and yellow, i mean who r they really trying to convince?!?


----------



## ROID (Jan 5, 2011)

Crank said:


> thanks for the negative rep point mr fantastico.....
> 
> what purpose do i deserve negative feedback for?
> 
> grow up



BANG BANG 

You a planet fitness spy ?

BANG BANG


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## ROID (Jan 5, 2011)

My girl broke her foot in planet fitness and sued them. true story

She was all up in the the court room going BANG BANG BANG


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Glycomann (Jan 5, 2011)

I just wanna know what was in "I lift things up and put them down's" gallon jug of orange liquid. Cause if that shit made him look like that I want me a tanker truck full.


----------



## Db52280 (Jan 5, 2011)

PF is gay.... never heard of them until today.


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2011)

Lmao isn't it the home of "must wear sleeves" and "no loud noises" rules? Or was that some other shitfuck country club?? The "I lift things up" shit did make me laugh, then the commercial ended, I thought, "wow! I was right, PF does suck" and continued my lhjo

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Jan 6, 2011)

Crank said:


> maybe its because of this jackwagon YouTube - Guy Loses It At The Gym And Has A Roid Rage Tantrum



retard

If I was that guy I would have just been like " hey girl, wanna BANG BANG ?"

if she said no, I would have went to ride, got my gun and went bank into PF and just start:BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG"


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 6, 2011)

Life said:


> I think the shit is hilarious. I don't care what they do I wouldn't work out in their gym in the first place. If they want to underestimate "bodybuilders" fine. I don't care. Underestimate me, be it mentally, physically, athletically. It doesn't matter, I can school you in all three.


 
Well said!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 6, 2011)

Crank said:


> maybe its because of this jackwagon YouTube - Guy Loses It At The Gym And Has A Roid Rage Tantrum


 
Something tells me its not the first time that guy was interupted in that gym.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 6, 2011)

Planet Fitness - the epitome of hypocrisy.  No Judgement Zone but they judge those who try hard.  Dumbbells only go up to measley 75 lbers.  Sad.  I've been working out there for $10 a month but I just switched to a gym that actually allows/encourages its patrons to TRY and challenge themselves.  
Also, PF has tons of free pizza in their lobbies first Monday of every month.  You should see the pathetic atrocious disgusting slobs inhaling multiple slices and undoing the little tiny bit of progress they may have just made during their workout.

Un-be-liev-able.


----------



## maniac0614 (Jan 6, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Planet Fitness - the epitome of hypocrisy. No Judgement Zone but they judge those who try hard. Dumbbells only go up to measley 75 lbers. Sad. I've been working out there for $10 a month but I just switched to a gym that actually allows/encourages its patrons to TRY and challenge themselves.
> *Also, PF has tons of free pizza in their lobbies first Monday of every month*. You should see the pathetic atrocious disgusting slobs inhaling multiple slices and undoing the little tiny bit of progress they may have just made during their workout.
> 
> Un-be-liev-able.


 
Wow that is really pathetic.  I'm guessing its a way to keep those people at the gym lol.


----------



## Hendog (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you have to look like shit to lift there?


----------



## letsgetbig (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm going to pf just to see what happens, if they ask me to be quiet I'm asking the girl if she moans during sex?


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 14, 2011)

letsgetbig said:


> I'm going to pf just to see what happens, if they ask me to be quiet I'm asking the girl if she moans during sex?



you should ask her to show you her tits



theCaptn' said:


> Planet Fitness is for Donut-Punchers




i tounge punch donuts holes.... and fart boxes.


----------

